# in floor heat???



## pipedreamz (Jul 15, 2009)

looking for advice on an in-floor heat job...... house is a 1500 sq ft rambler with a 4 ft crawl space below (with a poured conc floor) owners are having house raised 5 ft to make it a split level home. home owners want in-floor heat in both the basement and main level. is it resonable to put down 2" blue board over existing conc floor, staple down tubing then pour a new conc floor???????? anybody tackled a project like this before???/ any help would be greatly appreciated.. :thumbup:


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't seem much difference with your situation than if there was just an unfinished dirt floor. We put 2" Blue board on graded dirt surfaces all the time. It works fine. I would think it would work even better over an existing concrete floor. We do put 6" reinforcing mesh on the blue board to attach the tube. I've heard a few stories about foam staples unzipping in the middle of a pour when a finisher trips over the tube.

I have done 1-1/2" gypcrete over an existing slab that had the tube destroyed by a house fire. That worked well too. There was blue board under the old slab however.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess blue board is that blue colored expanded polystyrene insulation board?


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah...............

That's what locals here call it. I've seen it in pink too. "Pink Board" doesn't quite sound as good though.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

As long as its high dense foam. but you will be adding 6" to the basement. Will that kill the headroom?


----------



## masterplumberkc (Sep 5, 2009)

pipedreamz said:


> looking for advice on an in-floor heat job...... house is a 1500 sq ft rambler with a 4 ft crawl space below (with a poured conc floor) owners are having house raised 5 ft to make it a split level home. home owners want in-floor heat in both the basement and main level. is it resonable to put down 2" blue board over existing conc floor, staple down tubing then pour a new conc floor???????? anybody tackled a project like this before???/ any help would be greatly appreciated.. :thumbup:


 
It would be fine as long as the higher floor level is accounted for, and the local code authority okays it.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

aaaahh. is this your first radiant job? radiant can be a very involved job compared to baseboard. who is designing this project? if this your first, hire a pro radiant person or do as you wish. breid......:whistling2:


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

www.beaverplastics.com

TRY OUT THIS STUFF. I USE IT LOTS. BUY THE LONGEST STAPLES YOU CAN. I CAN USUALLY DO A HOUSE BY MYSELF IN ABOUT 3 HOURS AIRTESTED AND EVERYTHING. WE HAVE TO PUT MIN R-12 HERE SO IT HAS TO BE 3" + -. 
TRY AND GET YOUR WHOLESALER TO SEND YOU TO MINNESOTA TO THE UPONOR TRAINING... ITS A GOOD TIME. PLUS YOU GET TO GO TO A TWINS GAME.


----------

